# Winter Camping - Close to Cities/Towns



## Coulstock (Sep 2, 2008)

After we've been to Lady J's Hogmanay Bash at Southsea we'd like to get away at least once a month (Jan/Feb/March) for 4-5 days at a time. Destinations would be in England (we're doing Scotland May-June and we've done Cardiff ). So the criteria for destination selection would be :

a All year round site (CC or CCC or Independent) 
b. Hardstandings (no fields please) .
c. Full services but toilet block not necessary .
d. Site must be adjacent to park & ride (e.g) or with close and good bus links to nearby city or town ( we've just got our bus passes but not used them in anger yet !!)
e. Bonus points for nearby pub with pub grub

My starter for ten would be:

1 Canterbury

Any additions to the list would be gratefully received

Harry


----------



## baldybazza (Feb 21, 2007)

Ferry Meadows, Peterborough springs to mind.

Jan


----------



## Patchworkqueen (Dec 7, 2007)

Hi How about

CC Moreton in Marsh - short walk to village with bus links to Stratford, Evesham, Cheltenham and other Cotswold villages.

CC Broadway - near village with good bus links

CC Cherry Hinton - Cambridge

CC Chatsworth - bus links from Baslow a short walk from site

CC Rowntree Park - if you can get in. It is always very busy.

Regards Chris


----------



## Solwaybuggier (Mar 4, 2008)

Try
-CC Bristol - water taxi to centre or easy walk along footpaths - and pub next door
-CC Durham - near P&R into city
-CC Edinburgh, bus into city centre
-CC Bury - bus into Bury then tram to Manchester and beyond - pub outside the gate.
-CC Southport - mile walk (or bus from P&R) into town then train into Liverpool.

We enjoyed all the above - got into Bristol same day at a very busy
weekend (Bristol Half-marathon) because of cancellations.


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

Oxford C&CC


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

C&CC at Delamere adjacent to local train into Chester (20 min journey)
Run around the clock virtually.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Crystal Palace CC - 122 bus outside to all sorts of interesting places and the 365 direct to central London also directly outside- and all free with your bus pass. All hard standing in winter and plenty of places to eat. We really liked this site and will go again. 

As already mentioned:

Baltic Wharf Bristol CC- straight out of the back gate and either a pleasant walk or cycle to town or the water taxi or, from the front gate, the ordinary bus. All hard standing, several good places to eat close by

Oxford- P&R across the road or a cycle path into Oxford. Bus free with your bus pass and plenty of buses all over the county. Plenty of good places to eat in town but the pub across the road is closed.

C&CC Club Southbourne, Chichester ( bus or train close by for Portsmouth etc.)

C&CC Kendal

CC Cheltenham Racecourse ( P&R bus from top of site and you are parked on hardstanding on the racecourse)

G


----------



## sandyketton (Apr 13, 2006)

Bury St Edmunds. 
Aires type stopover in town centre car park. £1.80 per day
Nice town too.
Sandy


----------



## claypigeon (May 9, 2005)

Hi Bath Marina is a good one only a couple of mins walk to P&Ride.

Dave


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi Harry

CC Warwick is almost in the town center and plenty of pubs :lol: 

Riverside Caravan Park at Plymouth (over 50's from £40 per week out of season) its near to the park and ride as well.

Hollyfast Caravan Park Coventry you can get a bus into Coventry.

If you are going to Scotland Cragie Gardens C&CC site you can walk into Ayr from here.



Jacquie


----------



## Coulstock (Sep 2, 2008)

Great result for not much over 3 hours after posting

Thanks

Harry


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

This one:
http://www.briarfields.net/park.html
Half weay between Cheltenham and Gloucester.
Bus stop outside site which goes to both.


----------



## Exdudcotion (Sep 28, 2007)

Must point out Oxford CCC is currently closed for the installation of much needed hardstandings and new Loo block. I hope all is going well, Its an ace site. Colin.


----------



## colonel (Oct 11, 2008)

C&CC at Chertsey


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Exdudcotion said:


> Must point out Oxford CCC is currently closed for the installation of much needed hardstandings and new Loo block. I hope all is going well, Its an ace site. Colin.


Hardstanding very much needed indeed !

Try this one instead if you want to visit Oxford :

Peachcroft Farm

Short walk to a 7 minutely bus service to Oxford or to Abingdon 24/7 and a pleasant site. If you have a bus pass then you cannot use it until after 9.30am during the week.

G


----------



## tuftey (Nov 21, 2008)

southport pleasurland


york main car park in centre stayed 3 nights witth toilet/water 


holyhead breakwater toilet and water 

manchester city centre near ducie bridge pub freeloading on weekend 

woodhead a57 massive layby between manchestre/sheffeild

abersoch facing harbour

i could tell you hundereds of places all free of charge but hey im not on here all night


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

Merley Court near Wimborne www.shorefield.co.uk/merley/index.asp is open except for early Jan to mid Feb. 
Walking distance to Wimborne, local pub Willett Arms nearby, but the bar on site is better. There is a bus service from Wimborne to Poole - well its Wilts and Dorset bus company so perhaps service is the wrong word.


----------



## safariboy (May 1, 2005)

I have no direct knowledge of this (though I passed by on a bus this afternoon) but the CCC website is still taking bookings for the Oxford site!
I might be able to check tomorrow as we are quite close.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Campsites*

Hi

CCC Boroughbridge - bus from outside the site to Knaresborough, or, from the town centre, buses to York and Ripon.

Rudding Park - buses from outside the gate to Leeds and Harrogate.

CCC Oswestry - buses to Oswestry and Shrewsbury, with connections to Telford and Ironbridge

Russell


----------



## Coulstock (Sep 2, 2008)

I've now had some time to look over all the imputs to date - so my list would now read:

1. Canterbury
2. Plymouth ( good one Lady J)
3. Bristol (Baltic Wharf )
4. Bath Marina
5. Warwick
6. Cambridge (Cherry Hinton)
7. Oxford (Peach Tree)
8. Cheltenham/Gloucester 

Surprisingly nothing for Norwich/Ipswich - the more easterly bits of East Anglia - any offers ??

Thanks

Harry


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Coulstock said:


> 7. Oxford (Peach Tree)


Peachcroft Harry. It has grass parking but there are vans on it now and it is very firm. If there are problems then there is plenty of hard standing there as well.

If you like cheese then the shop there is a specialist and does some good stuff. Budgens supermarket and selection of shops ( inc takeaways and a fish and chip shop) in the Peachcroft estate across the road.

G


----------



## Coulstock (Sep 2, 2008)

G

Thanks for the correction and further facility advice 

Harry


----------



## Coulstock (Sep 2, 2008)

Still no offers for Norwich /Ipswich areas - see opening comment for criteria

Thanks

Harry


----------

